# Greetings - Introduction



## lumberhack (Mar 20, 2011)

Thought I'd take a minute to introduce myself. My name is Mark and I own a business in Northern Ca. I would guess that I make approx. 30%-50% of my living through working with wood. Some of my recent jobs have been a stand alone cedar wardrobe, 2 custom closets, 2 customer desiigned bed frames and a deck. I look forward to gaining some wisdom through this site. My next job is a coffee table made out of Redwood logs salvaged from my clients home in the mountains. The only parameter is the table must be "fun". My thought is to make a 28" x 48" timber table with a 2 1/4" thick top. and 4" x 6" legs. Here is the "fun" part.: I am going to carve the table (and legs) to give the illusion of an assembled 3d jig-saw puzzle (probably the illusion of 28 pieces on the top). Any input on the carving would be greatly appreciated. 
Mark


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Welcome, Mark, from Oregon!

Let's see, first put all the border pieces in one place, then all the blue sky pieces in another, then the red barn ones, then the white ones that are the church steeple peeking through the fall foliage….

: )

Kindly,

Lee


----------

